# Taiping show - March 2012



## paphioboy (Mar 13, 2012)

Attended a show yesterday:

Grand prize winner paphiopedilum rothschildianum with 3 spikes:










Other main prizes:
Paph parishii:




Dendrobium phalaenopsis hybrid:




Dendrobium glomeratum hybrid:




Huntleya wallisii:




Dendrobium secundum:





Dendrobium macrophyllum hybrid:




Bulbophyllum plumatum:


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 14, 2012)

Bulbophyllum inunctum:




Dendrobium anosmum var. alba:




Vanda tricolor:




Ascocenda:




Grammatophyllum:




Paraphalaenopsis hybrid:




Coelogyne dayana:




Phal bellina:




Different bellina (first prize):


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 14, 2012)

Red cornu-cervi hybrid:







Cornu-cervi var. flava:




Ionopsis utricularoides:




Colmanara Wildcat:




Psychopsis:




Paph tonsum:




Paph chamberlainianum:




Dendrobium:




















Laeliocattleya:


----------



## emydura (Mar 14, 2012)

Some stunning orchids amongst those. But you can't go passed the roth with 3 spikes. Just wonderful. I'd be happy with that parishii as well. 8 flowers on a spike is impressive. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Roth (Mar 14, 2012)

emydura said:


> Some stunning orchids amongst those. But you can't go passed the roth with 3 spikes. Just wonderful. I'd be happy with that parishii as well. 8 flowers on a spike is impressive. Thanks for posting.



The roth is a wild collected plant originally, I know its history, and superbly grown into a clump. Note that for a wild collected plant the flowers are of good quality.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 14, 2012)

Magnificent Roth anyway.


----------



## Marc (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonderfull show you attended!

The roth is very impressive, on my screen it looks like the roth has a reddish tint in all parts of the flower. Even the stripes on the dorsal seem to be reddish. Was it like that in person as well?


----------



## Hera (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't believe the size of the plants! Very beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2012)

Lets see.. ...... OMG!!! Even without phrags some amazing stuff! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 14, 2012)

I like the rothschildianum as well. Regardless if its collected or not.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2012)

What a great show! Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## Roth (Mar 15, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I like the rothschildianum as well. Regardless if its collected or not.



Definitely... But that's interesting to see that there are not line bred roths that are still eye catching.

The weird part, that plant and several others from the same owner are grown in tree fern with a pH of about 4.5... He uses fish emulsion onlyand tap medium hard water, and they grow like weeds.


----------



## wojtek (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for photos !!!

Coelogyne dayana is fantastic !!!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 15, 2012)

> The roth is very impressive, on my screen it looks like the roth has a reddish tint in all parts of the flower. Even the stripes on the dorsal seem to be reddish. Was it like that in person as well?



Yes, if I'm not mistaken, it did have a reddish tint all over the flower. 

This grower has quite a few intermediate/cool-growing species in his collection as he resides in the highlands. Almost all the paphs belong to him, including an impressive multi-growth mastersianum I posted before.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 15, 2012)

Roth said:


> Definitely... But that's interesting to see that there are not line bred roths that are still eye catching.
> 
> The weird part, that plant and several others from the same owner are grown in tree fern with a pH of about 4.5... He uses fish emulsion onlyand tap medium hard water, and they grow like weeds.



How old do you think is the plant?


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 18, 2012)

Wonderful pics and flowers!!!!! Thank you very much for sharing!


----------

